# Why do most spoos have a shaved face?



## Hank

I really love Standard poodles but have always wondered why I rarely see them without a shaved face! Don't get me wrong, I think it looks great but I prefer Hank to have longer hair on his face. Most people have to ask me what kind of dog Hank is for that reason. Does anyone have pictures of their spoo without a shaved face? Thanks!


----------



## PaddleAddict

I have a mini, not a spoo, but I do prefer a shaved face. I like how clean it is (no water or food getting trapped in a beard) and I also just love the look. I like to see my poodle's pretty features.


----------



## LEUllman

Maybe because otherwise they don't look like a poodle? And with a white or a cream like my Beau, a furry face soon becomes a stained, dirty face.

Hank looks like a sweetie, but with his hairy face and short top knot, if I saw him out in the street I'd assume he was a 'doodle. They seem to be everywhere around here -- poodles are a rare and happy sight.

I should note that, I myself, wear a beard. :smile:


----------



## Birdie

I do it because I think it's cute, and it's SO much cleaner. I love the look of bearded dogs, but can't stand it at the same time. It's so dirty, messy, and something that I just can't deal with, personally. I sometimes have issues getting kisses and cuddles from bearded dogs because of the smelly wet stache with who-knows-what hidden in it! 

For that reason, I kind of find a medium ground. I shave Desmond's face only when it gets a bit too shaggy for my liking- I don't like him with a full stache or beard. It would make him look dopey, lol. I generally let it grow for several weeks until it's about 1/2" long. I think it's cute & kissable.  It's not as long as you probably are talking about, and he still has the big TK so I dunno if he really counts lol.

Though, seeing poodles with their face shaved does make me wonder why other hairy breeds don't get the same treatment (historically & traditionally). Schnauzers, most terriers, Portuguese Water Dogs (I think? I have seen both shaggy and short), toy breeds like Havanese, Shihs, Lhasas, etc, and Old English Sheepdogs, and sooo many others. I think it's just messy and inconvenient all around to have that much hair on the face- if poodles can get their face shaved, why can't the others? Especially for working dogs! I can understand pets, but wouldn't a big old beard just get in the way for a dog in the field swimming, fetching, ratting, herding, etc? 

That is, ignoring the fact that people think it is "fou fou" or "poodley" or "silly", or that it "wouldn't look right on that breed". Ignoring AKC standard grooms and traditions, I do wonder why poodles are the only dog to get their beard shaved.


----------



## Birdie

Also wanted to add: Hank looks adorable with his fuzzy face! I admit that I didn't see the pics before posting lol ('doh!) but he's a cutie, and he rocks the fuzzy face! He looks pretty poodley to me. Even though I would assume he just an incredibly handsome doodle at first, I think I would immediately rethink that as I looked more carefully. I have had that happen to me a couple times where I have seen a dog and can't quite tell if it's just a really pretty doodle or a shaved poodle! Lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I think Hank looks *adorable*. He was my inspiration for growing Vegas's face out.


Vegas 11/52 by Kat G., on Flickr


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

I like the shaved face because of the cleanliness ... but I love the teddy bear look of a fluffy Spoo face


----------



## Hank

Thanks for the kind words! Vegas looks awesome!! I really do like the shaved face look too. Hank is a very clean eater and drinker and his face stays nice and odor free so that hasn't been a problem at all.


----------



## faerie

i personally prefer the clean shaven poodle face on temperance because i think it makes her look so pretty. 
shaggier faces makes them cute, but not pretty. for boy dogs, i think it's cute, but if i had a boy i'd probably keep him clean shaven just because i really love the long poodle snoot...


----------



## spoofly

I think it's just personal preference. My mom likes Fly with a teddy bear face, I like the shaved face. So she doesn't go more than a few weeks without me keeping it short.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs

This is the beauty of poodles. They can be shaved or grown any way you want. I like shaved faces myself and a bid topknot with long ears but have on occasion shaved down my boy all over with a 8 and 1/2 to make my daughter happy. I let it grow like that until I can't stand it and then put him in a clip I like.
Your boys are beautiful with all their fur. Have you tried shaven faces with a bit of topknot?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Your boys are beautiful with all their fur. Have you tried shaven faces with a bit of topknot?


Oh yes, Vegas had a dose of BIG topknot and shaved face for awhile. I DO NOT like long ears on him at all though.


Sweet Face by Kat G., on Flickr

Here's the longest his ears ever were, I doubt I'll ever grow them out again.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

And for hecks sake, here's tonight. I did a beglington clip on him not long ago, so his bottom jaw and neck were shaved, and I gave him tassled ears.


----------



## Hank

I love that poodles can have so many looks!


----------



## Birdie

*overdosing on Vegas*

omg so cuuuute <3 
This dog can rock any look. I'm positive of it.


----------



## fracturedcircle

living in Chicago, I see unshaved poodley faces all the time.


----------



## lavillerose

Birdie said:


> Though, seeing poodles with their face shaved does make me wonder why other hairy breeds don't get the same treatment (historically & traditionally). Schnauzers, most terriers, Portuguese Water Dogs (I think? I have seen both shaggy and short), toy breeds like Havanese, Shihs, Lhasas, etc, and Old English Sheepdogs, and sooo many others.


Birdie, It's because those breeds historically had different jobs than poodles did. With poodles (and PWDs) being retrievers, having a big beard would just get in the way when it had to grab a duck in water, so it's shaved.

Terriers, though, they were all bred to catch mean critters that fight (and bite!) back: rats, weasels, badgers, etc. And they take prey "to ground" in tight burrows, so the face is the only target. So in nearly all the terriers that have longer hair, the beard (and eyebrows or fall on some) was to protect their eyes and nose from biting and scratching prey. 

In toy breeds, it mostly just depended on what the originator thought looked cute, since that was their main purpose.


----------



## Birdie

Thanks! That makes sense. I remembered there was some sort of reason for terriers to have the beard... couldn't remember it. Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## spoowhisperer

I can't help it, I think a poodle = a shaved face. The main reason for me is, I just love love love the structure of a nice poodle face/head, and that is lost in a fuzzy face.
I think if my grown (young adult) children were to ever get a standard for their dog, they would choose a fuzzy face. That look does give them a lot of character!


----------



## northerndancer

Fluffyspoos said:


> I think Hank looks *adorable*. He was my inspiration for growing Vegas's face out.
> 
> 
> Vegas 11/52 by Kat G., on Flickr


I love this photo. He looks like he is smiling.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Hank looks so adorable... I have to say I started out with an un-shaven face on Ponki, but I'm a bit of a perfectionist and after a few times cleaning food out of her "beard" I was cured from the un-shaven face. LOL!


----------



## Bella's Momma

I don't like the sloppy drooly bearded face. Bella gets a teensy bit long (say 6 - 8 weeks post-groom) and she's suddenly turned into a mastif at the water bowl.

Plus I feel like I can't "see" her pretty little face.

Having said that, I realize it's just a preference and there are many who like bearded-dogs.


----------



## lavillerose

Bella's Momma said:


> I don't like the sloppy drooly bearded face. Bella gets a teensy bit long (say 6 - 8 weeks post-groom) and she's suddenly turned into a mastif at the water bowl.
> 
> Plus I feel like I can't "see" her pretty little face.
> 
> Having said that, I realize it's just a preference and there are many who like bearded-dogs.


This. Being a groomer who specializes not just in poodles, but in terriers too, I actually really like bearded faces, but they are so messy!

Albi will start "wiping her mouth" on the carpet with even a week's worth of growth on her face, where tiny bits of food collect by her lips. And I shave her with a #40 every two weeks! We'll have to see how that goes when I grow her into some of my more ambitious ideas. One day, I'm going to transform her into a black show-styled "Bichon".

But I will miss her gorgeous little face.

You know what, though, originally I wanted a boy poodle, because I just love 'em with little moustaches.


----------



## Quossum

Yet another thing to love about Poodles: diversity!

I do like the shaved face, but it's so cool that with Poodles you can experiment constantly. For a while I kept one of mine in a Town and Country with a French moustache, and he looked quite sophisticated. 

--Q


----------



## Siskojan

Here are a couple of pictures of Sisko with clean and fluffy faces. We are always asked if he's a doodle, maybe because he is a brindle and has stripes


----------



## Siskojan

Here's another I forgot and a baby picture too. I am so enjoying reading everybody's posts on the poodle forum. I am learning a lot and It's a comfort to know help is out there and that being in poodle love is a fairly mainstream condition!


----------



## Pup's mom

I love Pup's face all hairy but he is much cleaner and sweeter smelling when he is shaved.
We try to go as long as possible between groomings, since they are stressful for him and we are trying to avoid stress these days 

There are no Standard Poodles here but they do the full show clip on a lot of the little ones, as well as a few have puppy cuts ( I guess that is what they are called) and they look adorable.

Here is Pup before and after ~


----------



## Hank

Thanks everyone for sharing your pictures! You all have such awesome dogs! Here is one of Hank and our first fish caught together! We both had lots of fun! In the picture his eyes are fixed on the geese out in the water!


----------



## spoospirit

_Your boy looks great in a hairy face! I have never let either of mine grow so I have no idea if they could pull it off or not. 

I really like them shaved clean. I just don't like food and other stuff getting in their hair and having to clean it._


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I have a definite shaved poodle face obsession. I wasn't this way when I first got Millie, but I am at the point where I can't go more than 10 days without shaving my poodles' faces! Same thing with their feet...


----------



## Fluffyspoos

The thing I don't get as an artist and groomer is having your dog look the same over and over and over. People bring their dogs in to get groomed every 4 weeks and get the same thing every time for years! I tried fuzzy face out on Vegas because I'm confident he can look good in every clip. I have to say I love stroking his freshly shaved face, but that fuzzy face is just so soft and kissable.

I very rarely kiss Vienna, she has a shaved face but she just doesn't ever smell right. It doesn't always matter if your dog has a fuzzy or clean face on how much it smells, the dog has to be a clean dog too.

ETA, nice largemouth


----------



## Poodle Lover

It all comes down to personal preference. I love a clean face and shave my guys about every two weeks. Today is the day.


----------



## spoospirit

_My dogs are in CC so a shaved face is a must. One of the things I love about the shaved parts is stroking the bare areas. Can't really describe what it feels like but i like how it feels. It is also nice to give a little bare butt pop once in a while in a loving way. Billy likes it when I pat the top of his bare butt and will stand on his tip-toes when I do it....LOL

When they are out of CC I will experiment with different clips as I am an artist too and like change. :act-up:_


----------



## Reesmom

I love a very clean face for many reasons. I shave my poodles face, feet, and tail every 2 weeks with a 40 blade. I love the look, and to me it shows more expression. I love the cleanliness, but most of all I love, love, love kissing those clean poodle cheeks!!!


----------



## Hank

I had to post one more picture from this morning. Maddy (my youngest) was laying on "Hank's chair" in my office when he decided he wanted to snuggle! He doesn't realize how big of a puppy he is sometimes! :act-up:


----------



## John Rambo

I love the look of a freshly shaved poodle face,; it is very clean as well. Also I am OWNEd by two schnauzers with long beards and they are a pain to maintain(but look nice)


----------



## Tymaca

Hank said:


> I really love Standard poodles but have always wondered why I rarely see them without a shaved face! Don't get me wrong, I think it looks great but I prefer Hank to have longer hair on his face. Most people have to ask me what kind of dog Hank is for that reason. Does anyone have pictures of their spoo without a shaved face? Thanks!


I am a new SPOO owner, but I already know I will be in the minority! I had a black lab, now a chocolate Labradoodle and as of 3 days ago - a 1 year old SPOO!!!! She is awesome and has the puppy/teddy bear look and I love it. I know this is not the normal look for a SPOO, but I LOVE it! I could care less if the face is messier. I have a doodle with a beard that gets so wet/food ridden, it won't phase me. I also love her big furry feet! I am so happy to see that I am not the only one who is unconventional!


----------



## Sadie Girl

Sadie is a very big girl standing 28" and her nose is a very regal 5". I just have begun to clip her ... well, shave her, at least. She's been so very patient with me and I just love to kiss the bridge of her shaved nose. She loves loves loves to have me rub it to. When I'm done with that, then she nudges me to do chin rubbers as well. She's starting to look like me though with those pesky chin whiskers! ;-)


----------



## tokipoke

I absolutely love a shaved poodle face. It's great to kiss! After having tried the fuzzy face, I will always have my dog's face SHAVED. I just love the look and cleanliness. I love it so much that even if I got a different breed that normally gets teddy bear faces (shih tzu, maltese, yorkie, etc) - I would shave their face like a poodle! (and also give them poodle feet)


----------



## lfalz

I know I am 2 years off on this reply but I love a fuzzy face too and My Hairy has the same short topknot! AND I live in MN! It must be a northern thing


----------



## Hank

Maybe it is a northern thing! I always let Hank get long in the winter and then shave him in the spring. Here is a pic right before his cut.


----------



## MTWaggin

I prefer a shaved face as well in part because there are so many doodles around these parts that I want my poodles to look more 'poodle-ishush' and it cuts down on the question of whether or not he's a doodle.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Hank looks really cute. I'd love to scritch his cute muzzle. 

My puppies came with shaved faces and feet. And the white puppy shows up so much...more so than the black. I mean, you can really see his eyes and nose and his little face is so delicate and refined looking. I do like to see that lovely muzzle and bone structure which is so much more apparent with the shaved face. So, I'll probably keep them shaved but like it was said, they can be experimented on and maybe a little bit of wave to the hair without having it too long would look cute too and still make out the shape.

I agree too, that there are so many doodles that when shaved, you can really make out that poodly face.


----------



## Lou

I keep my poodles fluffy all over!
People ask me if they are doodles and I proudly say : nope they are 100% poodle! best dogs ever, in any haircut ya want! 
Ps. They are very delicate when eating, their breath smells like nothing 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo

I prefer the fluffy face but I don't have the time to maintain it. That means when I do get around to grooming, I just shave down close so I will have more time in between grooms.


----------



## frankgrimes

I initially started out with a fluffy face, but the upkeep was hard. The hairs around his eyes were always poking him and making his eyes run and his beard would get smelly. I never even got it that long, maybe 3/4"-1" over? Now I shave him with a 10 blade every couple of weeks just to keep it looking clean. Personal preference.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Lou said:


> I keep my poodles fluffy all over!
> People ask me if they are doodles and I proudly say : nope they are 100% poodle! best dogs ever, in any haircut ya want!
> Ps. They are very delicate when eating, their breath smells like nothing
> View attachment 71570
> 
> View attachment 71578
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like the looks of your dogs. The hair isn't so long that the whole shape of their face is covered up. It's kind of medium. Like!


----------



## Lou

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I like the looks of your dogs. The hair isn't so long that the whole shape of their face is covered up. It's kind of medium. Like!


Thank u!!!!!!! I love my babies and think they are "Gawjuzz" (gorgeous lol) hehehehe  I dont like the mustache look, just a fluffy rounded muzzle
This below is when it gets a little longer 
(Her actual signature look  with long ears- we had to shave her recently for coat change)











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom

Clean face for my girls. I'm a poodle snob and don't want anyone to think I would ever buy a doodle...lol I also just think they are way prettier with a shaved face. But the great thing about a poodle is you can have a different dog every few months.


----------



## Ciscley

*Seasonal cuts*



lfalz said:


> It must be a northern thing





Hank said:


> Maybe it is a northern thing! I always let Hank get long in the winter and then shave him in the spring. Here is a pic right before his cut.


It's funny, I was always the reverse with my groomable poodles. We did a much shorter cut in the fall/winter. The snow was a nightmare to keep out of their hair otherwise and even though the mud and leaves of fall play came out easily in a bath, I hated to bathe them so frequently when it was cooler out. 

I also found, with us keeping the heat on in the house and using electric blankets on our bed, even our toy poodle seemed to overheat when she had full growth. If she was freshly shaved and therefore super short we'd just throw a sweater on her when we'd go outside.

My current boy is on a vet ordered groomer strike. (The stress exacerbates his heart condition - he doesn't have Addisons (tested neg thank goodness) but has all the symptoms of it, so it's home grooming for us while I try to build up his tolerance through training.)

Because I'm no good at clipping yet I'm not comfortable going tighter than a #10 blade on his face, and he'd probably look far too pink anyway, but I loved a #40 shave on my black spoo's face. I think even baby butts are fuzzy compared to a nice smooth poodle face.


----------



## PoodleRick

I love resurrected zombie threads. :biggrin1:

I'm a shaved face poodle fan. Though I did let Beau and Roxy go hairy every now and then but shaved for sure. I just love that long angular nose and being hairy hides that.


----------



## KidWhisperer

I love the fuzzy face, especially on toys...reminds me of a teddy bear!


----------



## Lou

KidWhisperer said:


> I love the fuzzy face, especially on toys...reminds me of a teddy bear!


Do u see the resemblance? LOL 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FozziesMom

I dreamed for years of having a purebred poodle and I paid top dollar for a gorgeous one. His face is how he shows his breeding, including a much desired sub occipital dimple. 

That said, when he is scruffy, pre groom, we think he's adorable, and we also find that he loves petting and handling more when he's grown in than he does for a couple weeks after a groom. He must be more sensitive than other dogs I've had. 


Untitled by FozziesMomSF, on Flickr


Is it Time to go home yet? by FozziesMomSF, on Flickr

and my personal favorite: 


Grubby Muzzle by FozziesMomSF, on Flickr


----------



## Sookster

Fun old thread. There really is just nothing comparable than a gorgeous, clean shaven poodle face. A well-bred poodle just has the most refined, expressive face and I want to SEE that. I also can't handle drool or mess. I'm very allergic to dog saliva, so having hair long that's going to hang onto it is not an option, even if I liked the look. I've never met a poodle mix or poodle with a long face that I could stand petting for getting slob all over me. 

However, I will say that I live in GA and I rarely see other poodles with shaved faces. Most of them are in what looks like a one-length-all-over sort of kennel clip, and usually the length appears to be that of a 4 or 5 blade which isn't shaved but isn't shaggy either. Then, I rarely see poodles. It's mostly poodle mixes around here, too, and they are so spazzmatic that even if I wanted to pet that drooly mess, I couldn't get close enough to them to pet them without getting molested in the process. 



CharismaticMillie said:


> I have a definite shaved poodle face obsession. I wasn't this way when I first got Millie, but I am at the point where I can't go more than 10 days without shaving my poodles' faces! Same thing with their feet...


I'm with CM on this. More than 10-14 days is waaaaaaay to long for me (though I've been there from day one; first poodle I had I took to the groomer for the first time and the groomer didn't shave it close enough so I went home and shaved it again myself). I shave faces at least once every two weeks and usually do feet at the same time. I will occasionally let feet go 4 weeks but again, I just can't stand the mess.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma

I agree with others, it's mostly a personal preference - I will be keeping my Spoo's face clean, but I'm use to living with Sighthounds (IGs, Afghans, Saluki, Borzoi, Greyhounds, Whippets, etc), so the long beautiful nose of a poodle I find to be one of their most attractive features!!!


----------



## ItzaClip

As a groomer, I love the neatness, and beauty of clean face. So far weekly is almost too long. I don't like the scruffy grow out but absolutely love little round beards and Asian flair/Japanese style grooming on the min and toys.


----------



## N2Mischief

It helps that my daughter works at a groom shop. Misha goes to see her groomer once a week. She will get a full clip one week, then the next week just a bath, then the next week face, feet, and tail. Then the following week just a bath, then we start over. I love the clean face and sometimes going 2 weeks between face shaves seems too long. 

That said, I love the look of a fuzzy face, just not for Misha


----------



## Indiana

N2Mischief said:


> That said, I love the look of a fuzzy face, just not for Misha


Me, too! I love the look of others with fluffy faces but on my own dogs I love to keep them shaved with a 40 blade about every 2 weeks. Thank goodness they have tough skin. After their faces are shaved, they're so satiny and warm when they lay their heads on my arm, I love that.


----------



## FozziesMom

Indiana said:


> After their faces are shaved, they're so satiny and warm when they lay their heads on my arm, I love that.


I KNOW, RIGHT? I am always kissing Fozzies sweet shaved face. it's so warm and soft!


----------



## JudyD

I love that long, elegant, shaved face, too.


----------



## Liafast

Here is a 10 week old puppy before and after the face shave....


----------



## pinkteaji

I dont know the official reason but im guessing because its more sanitary and easier to keep clean? Since it csn get dirty due to eye gunk, food scraps, smells and dirt, drool, etc. I prefer shavee faces becsuse it feels so.niceeee and so smooth and shelton looks handsome haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Fuzzy is soft and adorable, and shaved is pretty and elegant!


----------



## rawdogs

John Rambo said:


> I love the look of a freshly shaved poodle face,; it is very clean as well. Also I am OWNEd by two schnauzers with long beards and they are a pain to maintain(but look nice)



I am also owned by a G schnauzer,and i love the look of her beard,after meals she comes and sits by me ,waiting for her beard to be washed with a wet towel.

But i also prefer poodles clean shaven.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Same dog, very different looks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

I prefer a clean face. Even my daughter's shih tzu gets his face clipped close. Actually, the poor guy spends most of his time looking like I wanted a cocker spaniel. Black and white shih tzus make cute imitation cockers. lol His cocker look came from a clip we did hen he was young and had skin issues and we shaved his back to help with his 'itchimacallits' and it looked so cute, we kept it. 

There is something so nice about being able to kiss ad snuggle a clean shaven poodle face - I love Bug's 'nekkid bum,' too.


----------



## Ciscley

Liafast said:


> Here is a 10 week old puppy before and after the face shave....





Tiny Poodles said:


> Same dog, very different looks!


I think those photos speak volumes! For me a Spoo looks less like a poodle with a fully fuzzy face, and a toy poodle looks much more delicate and dainty with the face shaved.


----------



## mvhplank

Well ... another thing to consider is whether you do obedience with your poodle. My instructor has had a whole string of schnauzers and she has to make sure the "bit" of the dumbbell (for either the retrieve dumbbell or dumbbell-shaped scent articles) is wide enough that the dog doesn't also get a mouthful of whiskers when he picks it up. Otherwise he might spit it out! 

SO, if you keep the poodle's nose shaved, then you only have to buy one dumbbell and article set!  (Yeah, you could buy a wide set to start with, but if you're competing, you're probably grooming for a more formal look anyway.)

Marguerite


----------



## Carrie-e

I shave my spoo Billy's face every 10 days or so,I absolutely love the feel of their velvety noses and like to be able to see their eyes properly,I also like his feet and base of his tail shaved frequently too,just my preference, I think it's fine however people want their poodles to look.


----------



## milliesmom

I like both looks. However when Millie has a fuzzy face a lot of ask if she is a doodle. Most poodle people hate this but I like to use it as an opportunity to share that you can have a poodle and just keep then fuzzy if you don't like the poodle look. This way you can count on the temperment of your dog, unlike a doodle.


----------



## Lou

milliesmom said:


> I like both looks. However when Millie has a fuzzy face a lot of ask if she is a doodle. Most poodle people hate this but I like to use it as an opportunity to share that you can have a poodle and just keep then fuzzy if you don't like the poodle look. This way you can count on the temperment of your dog, unlike a doodle.


I'm with u on this one! I hear this so much: "poodles may be great but I really dont like that look" or something along those lines... But when they see my poodles they go crazy over how cute and wonderful they are and they have huge smiles on their faces. And I proudly say they are 100% poodle , the best dogs ever! And you can have them in any haircut ya want! 
People have told me: "I will consider a standard poodle, this is great" 
I try my hardest to raise awarness on how perfect spoos are! 
I do truly like all hair cuts including shaved faces, but for mine I just love their fluffy fuzzy look. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy

Here are my pics the first two are of my baby peaches fuzzy Face
I would let her go fuzzy in cold weather and shaved in hot weather





Angel the day I got her: Fuzzy Face


And then shaved: 


She has been in 7 or 8 different Style clips, all clean faced. I did try to grow her face, so that I could do a few Japanese style clips, but she became depressed and upset. Once I figured it out and gave her a shave, she was good. I think that she related it to being ignored. She is a rescue and the other poodle in the house was clipped when I got her, she was not... I know she is smart so that was what she thought. If she didn't get clipped she might have to leave again. Not that I would dream of that!!!! She is mine all mine I tell you!


----------



## Ciscley

*That puppy looks familiar! *

That photo of Angel with the Fuzzy Face was definitely my first, OMG, where'd she get a picture of Danno from? moment on PF. 

They look nothing alike in all her other photos where her lovely dark liver points are obvious and she's bursting with confidence and joie de vivre, but that one totally made me do a double take.


----------



## AngelsMommy

Here she is another one taken on the day I got her: Fuzzy Face



I can understand your OMG moment! I took her to Pet Smart the day I got her. Where all the comments were "Oh is she a Doodle?"
And I was like no, she is a full poodle! I was really nice about it but I wanted them to know that she was a wonderful poodle!
So she got shaved and with since learning that she doesn't like a fuzzy face any more than I do, we keep it well trimmed. lol


----------



## Lou

Mmmm teddy bear face hehehe and I try to keep the hair around the lips trimmed so it doesnt go inside the mouth, its not gross  they are clean 
Just a matter of personal preference on how it looks
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## faerie

I love a clean faced poodle. Best kisses ever.


----------



## ktspoo

Hank said:


> I really love Standard poodles but have always wondered why I rarely see them without a shaved face! Don't get me wrong, I think it looks great but I prefer Hank to have longer hair on his face. Most people have to ask me what kind of dog Hank is for that reason. Does anyone have pictures of their spoo without a shaved face? Thanks!





northerndancer said:


> I love this photo. He looks like he is smiling.


We prefer to keep our spoo’s face unshaven and were wondering why the vast majority choose to shave. He looks more snuggly without shaving. I’ve googled it and see that it’s recommended to prevent matting and a cleaner face but we aren’t having any issues with that. As you said though, we get lots of questions about type of dog!


----------



## ktspoo




----------



## ktspoo

ktspoo said:


> View attachment 479594


He does need a trim though! 🙂


----------



## cowpony

@ktspoo I think you have slipped into an older thread. Your boy's teddy bear trim makes him look extra huggable. Hop over to the Member Introductions and tell us about him!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

ktspoo said:


> View attachment 479594


Welcome to the group! Tell us about your baby! He's does look very snuggly!


----------



## Deere

Birdie said:


> Thanks! That makes sense. I remembered there was some sort of reason for terriers to have the beard... couldn't remember it. Thanks for filling me in.


I trimmed my Cairn's face; eyebrows and mustache even though they participated in " Go to Ground Trails" and we're he!! on mice, chipmunks, lizards, opposums and raccoons. The untrimmed beard and face can get and is smelly and yucky.🤢


----------



## Triciadedmon

Hi!!
I have shaved my girls face all along so I can see her beautiful eyes. But she has been having eye **** everyday and I see little hairs close to her eyes. I’m wandering if I let it grow out at least near her eyes the eye gunk would be better. I have heard that the hairs shouldn’t touch their eyes. Any advice or opinions?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

The daily eye goop may not be related to the face shave. It could just be coincidental. Is it clear(ish) goo or greenish goo? If greenish it could be an eye infection (conjunctivitis) and you should see your vet about it. If clear, I just wipe it away. Elroy gets clear eye Boogers on a daily basis. His face is shaved too. When it grows out, he still gets daily (clear) eye Boogers, so I am doubtful that would help.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Triciadedmon said:


> Hi!!
> I have shaved my girls face all along so I can see her beautiful eyes. But she has been having eye **** everyday and I see little hairs close to her eyes. I’m wandering if I let it grow out at least near her eyes the eye gunk would be better. I have heard that the hairs shouldn’t touch their eyes. Any advice or opinions?


Hi @Triciadedmon You’ve landed in a very old thread. Please copy and paste your question into a new thread so it doesn’t get missed. 

I’m going to close this one to avoid confusion.

Edit: I see you already created a new thread. Here’s a link to it for anyone with advice to offer: Face and eye hair, to shave or not to shave ?


----------

